#ubuntu-mk 2013-02-11
<KeyboardNotFound> !status
#ubuntu-mk 2013-02-15
<damjan> !t https://damjan.softver.org.mk/title_test/4.html
#ubuntu-mk 2013-02-16
<damjan> !t https://damjan.softver.org.mk/title_test/4.html
<erlbot--> test 4
<damjan> !t https://damjan.softver.org.mk/title_test/none.html
<damjan> !t https://damjan.softver.org.mk/title_test/4.html
<erlbot--> test 4
#ubuntu-mk 2018-02-12
<damjan> !ping damjan
<erlbot--> damjan is lagging 2 oranges
#ubuntu-mk 2020-02-10
<linuxmk> Zdravo
